# My latest tank



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

The following is a tank that my chemistry class and I have been working on:

20g - 24"x12"
2 x 65W PC - 10 hour photoperiod
eco-complete substrate
pressurized CO2
dose on demand ferts

Flora:
flame moss
Fissidens fontanus
Utricularia graminifolia
Blyxa japonica
Alternanthera reneickii
Micranthemum umbrosum

Fauna:
otos
cherry shrimp
white clouds


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

You should submit this photo's to the next big aquascaping contest, stunning tank! Nice job!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats beautiful. I love it . Really great design.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG beautifull!!!!!!!!!!
speechless.........


----------



## finny (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

That is really really nicely aquascaped! Impressive job Chemistry class.


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks great John ... I wonder how may from your class get inspired to go out and get their own tanks at home.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone. If I am lucky maybe 2 or 3 a year express serious interest in planted tanks.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

very nice tank


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

great looking tank!

though the right side is vaguely, um, phallic looking


----------



## chothia28 (Feb 27, 2009)

WOW thats beautiful 
love it!!!!

but what is tht grass type plant(or what ever it its)
on the bottom??

im new to aquariums so dont know much


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

The grass-like plant is Utricularia graminifolia which is a carnivorous bladderwort.

I think that I will try to get some better pics of it tomorrow and then I am going to tear it down and start over again.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> though the right side is vaguely, um, phallic looking


LOL! Ya... agreed.

Nice growth though (the plants)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice. Everyone's becoming aquascaping pros here.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, fantastic job John.
Are you dosing with the EI method?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Here were the tank parameters over the last month. You have to be a little careful not to read too much into them because some of the students may not have the same "zeal" for perfection that planted tank people would


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

that chart is a great idea!!! I use a notebook .... but now seeing that chart it would be easier for me !


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

jrs said:


> .... and then I am going to tear it down and start over again.


NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooohhhhh Yesssssss!!!!!:d :d :d


----------

